# Meditation for Tone Generator, Percussion & Guitar



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Hello everyone.

I wrote this piece earlier.

I don't know why, I just felt moved to do so.






Did I knock this one out too quickly?

Perhaps I did.

I may revise it.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I've tidied things up a bit.


----------

